# If men and women reversed roles in the gym - this is hilarious



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I've watched this 4x and laugh like crazy every time :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What is the point of this stereotypical crap?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> What is the point of this stereotypical crap?


The point is it's funny. It wouldn't be funny if the gym stereotypes weren't true to an extent... sooooo.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

wrong thread


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What is the point of this stereotypical crap?


Stereotypical or not, it is really funny, IMO. I've spent a lot of time in gyms and the video is pretty realistic, like it or not.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> What is the point of this stereotypical crap?


It's funny, but yes, it also goes to show how stereotypical we all are. >.<


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ace Face said:


> The point is it's funny. It wouldn't be funny if the gym stereotypes weren't true to an extent... sooooo.


Maybe it's funny to some people, it doesn't seem to be my kind of humour. Maybe they are true to some extent, but noone can say all men act this way in a gym and all women act this way in a gym.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Maybe it's funny to some people, it doesn't seem to be my kind of humour. Maybe they are true to some extent, but noone can say all men act this way in a gym and all women act this way in a gym.


And no one said that *all* men or *all* women act a certain way. Not every little joke needs to be turned into a debate about sexism.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> And no one said that *all* men or *all* women act a certain way. Not every little joke needs to be turned into a debate about sexism.


Of course not, but this rather unfunny video seems to think so. Why does it need a whole thread anyway, especially outside of somewhere like Spam World or something?


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Bravo! I say... spot on  I think I saw at least half of those behaviors during my work out this morning alone...


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

"Don't be a little penis! Push itt!"


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

yea, it's stereotypical, but .. not really funny, imo. 

i would HATE to workout in a gym, and would definitely feel like an idiot for doing so. 

working out should be mostly incorporated into something that's actually productive. 

my pa has a plumbing company, and I'll regularly take off sessions from strength training to help him out when he needs a job done splickity-splat. i figure this gives me a rough assessment of how far I've come in my training. the quicker I can complete the work, the more functional my training has enabled me to be. 

jobs include things like: digging ditches, backfilling ditches, moving many sand/concrete bags....and others. the mexican helpers we employ will be slower, but last longer than I could. I'll burn out after 2-3 hours of doing work at high intensity, but produce nearly double the amount of work in a given time.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw this on reddit, it's funny and a little depressing knowing there are actually people like that.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting idea, failed execution.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I think it's hilarious! Some people are just way too serious sometimes here I see. Complainers! Most of the time these people are the biggest sexists themselves.

I also think this thread is more useful than meets the eye. Being a Ne-dom helps understanding this.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> I think it's hilarious! Some people are just way too serious sometimes here I see. Complainers! Most of the time these people are the biggest sexists themselves.
> 
> I also think this thread is more useful than meets the eye. Being a Ne-dom helps understanding this.


roud:

I posted it in the Fitness section instead of Spam World or other section because, you know, I figured the people who actually GO TO GYMS would find it funny. I've been going to gyms for 20+ years, and there ARE men who act that way. I've seen it many, many times. Anyway...I don't think the video was meant to taken so seriously. Men created it, after all, and participated in it.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Punishing workouts feel good to a man. I'm not sure why, but our bodies are different and we need different exercise regimens, diet, and encouragement than you do.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> roud:
> 
> I posted it in the Fitness section instead of Spam World or other section because, you know, I figured the people who actually GO TO GYMS would find it funny. I've been going to gyms for 20+ years, and there ARE men who act that way. I've seen it many, many times. Anyway...I don't think the video was meant to taken so seriously. Men created it, after all, and participated in it.


What about the women? Are you saying it's OK to stereotype about women?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> What about the women? Are you saying it's OK to stereotype about women?[/QUOTE
> @skycloud86
> 
> Yes. And black people. And white people. And gay people. And me. Please stereotype me. I don't mind making a fool out of myself. If I see a person making a caricature of me and it's a good one, *I* can laugh about it. I don't mind seeing a flawed ME. It reminds me that there is still room for improvement. I'd rather prefer the optimistic way to point it out to me than the aggressive way.
> People just can't deal with criticism nowadays. People can't look in the mirror anymore because they are scared of what they see. Their sad little ego gets a punch..wow. Big deal. Grow up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What about the women? Are you saying it's OK to stereotype about women?


Of course. I'm not sensitive about it unless it is SERIOUS. This is just silly. 

I'm not going to debate this. Sorry.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> I'd rather prefer the optimistic way to point it out to me than the aggressive way.
> People just can't deal with criticism nowadays. People can't look in the mirror anymore because they are scared of what they see. Their sad little ego gets a punch..wow. Big deal. Grow up.


YES. I refuse to get my panties in a twist over a silly video. Sheesh.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> YES. I refuse to get my panties in a twist over a silly video. Sheesh.


i advise you to stop wearing panties....


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> i advise you to stop wearing panties....


Had you prefaced that with "As your attorney," I think the beverage I was drinking would have made it from my mouth to the monitor, not just the keyboard.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Maybe it's funny to some people, it doesn't seem to be my kind of humour. Maybe they are true to some extent, but noone can say all men act this way in a gym and all women act this way in a gym.


Some men and women tease eachother about gender and sexuality because it builds tension that results in sexual relations.

Haha, this vid is obviously a joke anyway, because they are ALL working out wrong, and are all of them idiots, haha 

In short:

Sex

Idiocy

Done.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

That was 1/2 sexy, 1/2 hilarious.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha, loved it!

I particularly liked the bit with the girls checking out the guys doing downward dog. It's happened to me. As has the guy coming in and showing me how to lift weights (though in this case it's obviously reverse genders). I had a guy friend who does all the protein crap and I certainly do the thing where I go and get a snack afterwards because "I've earned it." Glad to say I'm not quite as bad as some of the people here but I've certainly seen a lot of girls like that!


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

:laughing: that was fuckin hilarious, says the feminist.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Aw man, seems like I missed the fun. Video's been removed =/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Wh1zkey said:


> Aw man, seems like I missed the fun. Video's been removed =/


I think it is on Yahoo! now...I'll check (and reignite the sh!tstorm here, probably)

THE FLIP SIDE


----------

